# 93458 vs 93459



## Arneson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Patient with a previously placed coronary stent is undergoing LHC with angiography. Never had a CABG and there is no plan for a CABG. CPT 93459 specifically identifies grafts, CPT 93458 does not. Neither code references stents. Which code is correct?

Deb Hughes
Kernodle Clinic


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hughes1 said:


> Patient with a previously placed coronary stent is undergoing LHC with angiography. Never had a CABG and there is no plan for a CABG. CPT 93459 specifically identifies grafts, CPT 93458 does not. Neither code references stents. Which code is correct?
> 
> Deb Hughes
> Kernodle Clinic



93458

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 18, 2014)

Hughes1 said:


> Patient with a previously placed coronary stent is undergoing LHC with angiography. Never had a CABG and there is no plan for a CABG. CPT 93459 specifically identifies grafts, CPT 93458 does not. Neither code references stents. Which code is correct?
> 
> Deb Hughes
> Kernodle Clinic



Assuming the left ventricle was catherized, and coronary angiography was performed, the correct code is 93458. The presence or absense of stents is not a factor in determining the code for diagnostic coronary angiography.
HTH


----------

